# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone!! FREE, STANDALONE UNLOCK/SD REPAIR/SX4 AUTH/SD BACKUP/..FOR ALL NEW BB5 HASH

## mohamed73

Hi, new update for *Cyclone Box* is ready. 
Reading of LOG file added for *all latest hashes and roms* using new flashing protocol for RAPU CPU. 
This means you can now:
- SP Unlock using LOG2COD
- Repair supedongle keys
- Backup superdongle key - FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD (no other box support new encryption!)
- Create RPL from phone - 100% Nokia LIke (with ALL security)
- Standalone SX4 authorization without SX4 Card (only box)
- Detailed security analysis
- Read MCU&DSP Timestamps
- Others (soon....) 
The new logreading method is simply not related to Rootkey hash.
If loader is signed for given hash and runs ok - it will work.
RAPU Loader is signed for following hashes (however most of them even  not exists in production, or keys isn't use anymore, but as long as  other teams provide this hashes, we will provide it too): 
68597B9162BAB81AF74C56E78EA2588F
EA81B32860B86EF4231A11831045F3E6
8E309B54DA1ADDE27C2A035D63AACACD
916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B - Nokia X3-02, Nokia C5, Nokia E5, Nokia N8, Nokia C7, Nokia C3-01
DA550B5BAAB517409088A3E4F3EB53AC
46802B476C93A05CBAF76A64752086A9*
25B977A055BE9B5DEC0C38A2A279C695 - 5630, 6260s, 6700c, 6700s, 6710n, 6720c, 6730, 6750, E52, E55, E72
700370BCF8AFBAB25DD62DBD124FD9CE - Nokia 5630
87FAC992288DA497A663E5DDC0410B11
928E5FFB88D81E5F74729A212AB9D12E
F2D76DFAFD66C7F195F278417DF05888
F682624FFB08F6D955DBE7D9C0485084
55DF9CBCC80B17225043DDA1CC783C97 
Of course update is free, we don't ask for any activations, we don't even require internet connection. 
For reading Log file you need valid TX2 enabled cable (otherwise software will hangup upon Getting Configuration!). 
Here is tested with Nokia C5 (thx Moulnisky!)   

```
 Reading SL3 LOG File...MCU Version    V ICPR82_10w08MCU Date    26-02-10Product        RM-645 (Nokia C5)Manufacturer    (c) NokiaIMEI        354847049967066Mastercode    5222614247WARNING: "0AC00114AD9C03443A69EAF6BE05ED1B1E10F214.C000249F  " Not Exists, Will read it...Reading CYC file from phone...Booting CMT...CMT_SYSTEM_ASIC_ID:    000000030000022600010007600C192102031104CMT_EM_ASIC_ID:        00000C35CMT_EM_ASIC_ID:        00000C30CMT_PUBLIC_ID:        0AC00114AD9C03443A69EAF6BE05ED1B1E10F214CMT_ASIC_MODE_ID:    00CMT_ROOT_KEY_HASH:    916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81BCMT_BOOT_ROM_CRC:    E693EF0DCMT_SECURE_ROM_CRC:    AC22615BCMT Ready!New_RAPUv11_2nd.fg, Type: 2nd Boot Loader, Rev: 768.10.48.1, Algo: BB5Flashbus Write baud set to 1.0MbitsFlashbus Read baud set to 98KbitsUsing NEW BB5 FLASHING PROTOCOLDefault Transmission Mode Requested by Loader: Dual Line, 32 bit, OverridingTransmission Mode Requested: Dual Line, 32 bit, Accepted: Dual Line, 32 bitBox TX2 Data Pin set to: Service Pin 3FlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x0000000000000000, Unknown, RAMFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0xFFFF000000000000, Unknown, MMCFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x0020004000000031, ST, NORFlashChip[1,CMT]: 0x0000000100000000, Unknown, NORFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x0020004000000031, ST, ONENANDRequested Algorithm: XSR 1.6 (CMT)Loader: RAPxx CommonBoot v1.02 (C) 2011 Karwos Labs Custom loader running OK! Working...Readed OK, Saving to "0AC00114AD9C03443A69EAF6BE05ED1B1E10F214.C000249F  "Success! 
  
```


More will come next week probably together with new installer,bugfixes,and features....  *Where from download?* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Box Firmware v1.60 is ORDINARY for this update ! 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى محمد على المتابعة
____________
.................... مثبت لفترة
....................
____________

----------

